# Will roaches ever go away completely?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Cleanliness is the biggest key, far and away. 

If you are on top of that, you should be good between that and some perimeter treatment.


----------



## ChicoBugGuy (May 4, 2017)

Advion bait is a good product and one I would of recomended. A couple tips though.

First is monitoring traps. These are the sticky traps that are also used to catch mice. Catchmaster sells some that are baited with peanut butter smell. These work great to leave behind appliances ect. Not only will they catch the roaches but they will also give you a good idea of how many are actually around.

Second, rotate baits with different active ingredients. Roaches can become averse to certain baits and even resistant to the active ingredient. By rotating different brands with different actives, you help make sure all the roaches are controlled.

I would bait every 2 weeks in areas that are known to harbor roaches. Bait behind the fridge, stove and around the dishwasher. The area underneath the lip of the counter and area near the kick plate are both great places to bait.

The question was, will I ever get rid of them. Being as clean of a person as you are helps tremendously. It actually helps a baiting program because it reduces available food. Rotating gel baits every 2 weeks for 6 weeks or so should get rid of your roaches completely.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Roaches are ubiquitous, just like ants. You will never make them go away permanently but you can keep them away if you keep doing your part, as described in the previous responses.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

You can be the cleanest person in the world but living in a townhouse means that you have no control over your neighbor who you share a common wall with. If they are slobs and have a roach infestation, you're gonna suffer as well. That's why I'll never live in a town house or an apartment.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Roahes are amazingly hardy.... but I've had excellent luck with just the normal sprays Bayer and Home Defense/Spectracide etc as a perimeter application.

Around here, they seem to get in thru the garage doors.

About once a week, I'll find one dying/dead on the garage slab.... but have not seen one inside yet.

(Funny thing, I found one dying on our top deck the other day, guess it must have climbed up the 10 foot stuco wall.???? )

Those chemicals last along time, can be used inside, and they somehow kill slowly after the roach contacts them by walking accross.

Good luck


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Sounds like you are doing everything right.
But if your neighbors have them you will only control them and not get ride of completely.


----------



## erikjamison (Feb 23, 2017)

The soil treatment acts as a barrier for the subterranean termites. This type of treatment is used on the surrounding soil. A trench is dug and the soil is treated with a termiticide. After that, the trench is refilled. This treatment is effective for killing the existing termites and for preventing the future termite infestation.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Now illegal to purchase unless you be a farmer, Diazinon will rid your clean house of roaches. I treated a pre owned house several years ago and did just that. Pretend you are a farmer by wearing bib overalls, get some and use a few simple well thought out precautions when applying. You are already eating food that has been treated with it.

http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/Diazgen.html#products


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Now illegal to purchase unless you be a farmer, Diazinon will rid your clean house of roaches. I treated a pre owned house several years ago and did just that. Pretend you are a farmer by wearing bib overalls, get some and use a few simple well thought out precautions when applying. You are already eating food that has been treated with it.
> 
> http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/Diazgen.html#products


Boy... Senior.... that is great/effective stuff.... What kind of store do you use ..??


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Boy... Senior.... that is great/effective stuff.... What kind of store do you use ..??


I last used it in 1969 and it's looking as if to use it for roaches one would now need to buy cattle ear tags from a veterinary supply and place a tag in the areas where roaches seem to be prevalent.


----------



## parade (May 24, 2017)

Sorry I didn't get a chance to respond until now, I was out of town, but thank you everyone for your responses.

I thought it might be coming from my neighbors house but we share don't share vents, just walls so only way over would be through the doors. Also it's kind of awkward to ask your neighbors if they have roaches and to do something about it, but my lease leaves pest control up to the tenants, so complaining to the landlord also won't fix it.

I will try to Bayer spray and hope for the best. Thanks again.


----------



## ChicoBugGuy (May 4, 2017)

In many cases buildings like that share a joining wall with two kitchens. Roaches tend to like kitchens because of available food and water. You may need to do some exclusion work to fix the issue if your neighbor has a roach problem. Areas around plumbing and areas underneath molding need to be sealed with caulking and foam. 

Another option might be to make friends with your neighbor. Then slyly mention this new product you have (advion Roach bait) Offer to use some in their unit. 

Finally I also wanted to remind you of the baited sticky traps. They are a lot like the roach motels that were available retail. They are inexpensive and very effective and monitoring the issue (where the bugs are) and catching live ones.


----------

